#  > General Zone >  > Self Improvement >  >  >  Composition of Naphtha in Petroleum Industry

## prajwal

Hi Everyone...!!

Myself Prajwal doing my final yr B.Tech, Chemical Engineering.

I want to know the composition of Naphtha and various major components present in it...Can anyone help me in knowing this...I have to use this in my project. 

If anyone hav any information regarding the composition of Naphtha, Molecular weight of Naphtha, Major components present in Naphtha..and related information plz mail to prajwal243@gmail.com
r write it here..



Thanking You
PrajwalSee More: Composition of Naphtha in Petroleum Industry

----------


## tturit

API tecnical data book

Dortmund database

Whats your theme?

----------

